# Finding 2ww really hard with trying to look after 3 year old!



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I only had et yesterday and I'm already struggling! dd is 3 and a half and is just so 'bouncy' and I am so nervy around her in case she jumps on my tummy. I had ec day in bed and rested next 2 days - but real life goes on now and I've already been heaving heavy washing around as none has been done for days. I feel guilty too as  I think I'm being quite snappy with dd as I feel on edge with it all. I had 2 x 4 celled, grade 2 embies put back yesterday and this is the only fresh cycle we can afford. I really want to give dd a sibling - but the sort of mum I've been this morning I don't think I deserve to have another child. She thinks mummy has a poorly tummy - but she is only little and forgets as she launches herself at me. Sorry for moaning but this is the only board I can post on really as it would be quite insensitive anywhere else - we do feel so lucky to have dd. Any tips for surviving 2ww with a 3 year old?? x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't be so hard on yourself, Rachel.  You're an amazing Mummy, and I really think the 2ww with a second child is so different because you simply cannot rest unless you are lucky enough to have family near you who don't work, or can afford childcare! 
I am on day 11 of the 2ww with a 2 year old, I managed to rest for the first few days but have done lots of quieter activites with him - painting, drawing, playdough etc.  Generally, I've done more or less the same, aside from any very heavy lifting.    
I've been snappy with Ethan in the 2ww too - and actually made him cry the other day I was stressed and shouted    - we've all been there, and done it, and I don't think it makes any of us feel any better by feeling guilty.  
Best of luck,
Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Rachel

I know how hard it is, I have a very active 2 year old, but to be totally honest with you, I just carried on as normal in my last 2 ww, had no choice, as have no family around to help out.  Carried on and did the shopping and the endless washing our house seems to create, and low and behold at the end of our 2ww we got a BFP.  

We have our first scan tomorrow so hoping all will be ok

Just do what you feel is right for you, my first 2ww I just chilled and did nothing much and got a BFP, this one I carried on as normal and got a BFP.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for your reassuring replies. I suppose if it is going to work it will work! xx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Was very happy to find this post and read these success stories.

I was blessed with a gorgeous DD after 6 years ttc in 2008. Since then I've had one failed FET and now am on 2ww of fresh IVF. I have been struggling with guilty feelings about wanting a second child when so many others have none. I always thought I'd be happy with one child and my DD is incredible and I adore her...but I do still feel the need to try for another. She is always asking when I'm having a baby and saying she wants a little sister which breaks my heart.

Also, I rested for 3 days after ET but since then have been busy busy and have worked (3 days a week,) done washing, lifted DD up, carried her etc. Tonight I got annoyed with her as she wanted me to carry her upstairs and I shouted at her which I never really do and since then I've felt so bad.

OTD is Weds and I have had none of the symptoms I had when I got pg. If this doesn't work we will have another go in the summer and not sure after that if we have the money to carry on. I am trying not to panic about it but beginning to face the reality of maybe not having another. Feel very very sad at that thought.

Anyone had any similiar thoughts / feelings?

xx


----------



## ava2 (Jul 29, 2009)

RJS,DIDNT WANT TO READ AND RUN,came onto say i feel the exact same,guilty for wanting another,and juggling 2ww with a boisterous 3 year old boy.

I had a couple of days rest after FET but as my dp is an offshore fisherman i am here 90 percent of the time on my own.
My wee fella gets the brunt sometimes when he wants a wrestle and mummy is constantly saying no,sore tummy!!!

The way i llok at it,im hoping to give him the best pressie ever ,we got a BFP AND THEN I HAD SOME SPOTTING,WAITING FOR FIRST SCan on 18th May,hes just been in banging on computer keys as you can see!!!

Good luck with everything

Love

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RJS (Jun 22, 2009)

Good luck Ava...hope all goes well.

Sadly I got a BFN last week.    Will try again in the summer. For now having lots of cuddles with DD   

xxx


----------

